# The best cichlid food



## WiJosh (Apr 2, 2008)

what is everyones experience with the different cichlid pellets out there? im looking particularly at New Life Spectrum, HBH Cichlid Attack or any other brand that you would recomend. im looking to upgrade to better quality pellet and am looking for one that will sell in bulk so im not constantly buying little jars
Thanks


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

I use NLS and Dianichi veggie pellet. I like them, seems the fish do to.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NLS due to the low protein content.


----------



## F-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dainichi Color FX :thumb:

F-1


----------



## harriw (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone else use TetraCichlid Mini Granules (or sticks)? My Mbuna have always loved this stuff, but it doesn't appear to be spirulina based (though there is algae meal). I pre-soak it in an effort to keep them from eating dry food and getting bloat (not sure how much this really helps, but I read it in the reviews section and figured it couldn't hurt, and doesn't take any extra effort really). Am I feeding my :fish: junkfood?

-Bill


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

New Life Spectrum is all I've ever used. I have good results with it but I know of 2 people that fed it to Blood Parrots and thier parrots lost their bright color. As soon as they switched to something else Hikari Gold, I think, the color came back. I still recommend NLS just not for blood parrots lol. You can order it online and I think in big buckets but I'm not sure it's that much of a savings price wise.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

sorry hands done NLS


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Only Dainichi brand foods. I just love it that my fish love it...and their colors show it too!


----------



## kbarreto (Dec 30, 2007)

is there anything bad about HBH Cichlid Attack? It's what I've used as it is readily available ... I also give weekly freeze dried kelp.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

nothing at all bad about hbh cichlid attack.. it is hbh's high protein cichlid food so if you have a lot of omnivores hbh 8 veggie blend is the perfect match to cover both needs...


----------



## aquaphile (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to admit I use NLS 1 mm pellets often. However I alternate it with Hikari Gold 3 mm pellets and grind them in a mortar and pestle to get a mix of larger sizes of granules as well as almost a powder to satisfy all sizes of fish. This mixture of foods seems to "acclimatise" all my wet friends so there is no problem if I can't source one of the brands for a few weeks (for whatever reason).


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I love Danichi, but there are just too many 'flavors' so I use NLS, and buy it in the 5lb tubs.
One food, all tanks.. though I do occasionally feed HBH Solt Spirilina and Krill formulas. The later also crushed up well for fry.

I think Danichi colors the fish up better, and offers better growth, but it's high protein can also lead to bloat if you're not careful.


----------



## Pisces 20 (Apr 29, 2008)

The only thing you have to be super concerned about with Tetra products is that they are preserved with some of the most toxic stuff on Earth! The preservatives, some of which are cancer causing, will stress out their livers. I feed Dainichi. :fish:


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

you can get spectrum in 5 lb buckets for a good price online.
dainichi is the better product though... but pricier..


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

NLS is what I prefer and my fish attack it.  I just picked up a 5lb bucket for $57 shipped on eBay. I'll use Hikari Cichlid Excel here and there.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I get my fish food here:
http://www.wetthumbaquatics.com/fish_foods.htm

The price is reasonable and they feed it to their own fish. I also buy fish from them.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

NLS, Dainichi color FX, HBH attack, and Hikari cichlid excel.

I wanted to try a variety. I've noticed that the NLS and Dainichi are a close tie. They both get the same response from my fish. If i had to say which one was liked more, i'd have to go with the NLS. Who knows which is getting my fish to color up cuz i use all of them. I will also say that my fish are not very eager to eat the HBH. Dont know what it is, but they are almost reluctant to eat it, some even spit it out till they realize its all their getting at that feeding. After reading this post, i did test the HBH to the Dainichi. Hands down, the "D" was preferred.

I feed my fry a mix of Ocean Nutrition "spirulina flakes" and "cichlid omni formula flakes", and Ken's "growth formula" granules. My fry usually take to the different flakes right away and have some adjustment time to get used to Kens.

Anyway, if i had to pick two for all my fish, i'd pick the Dainichi and NLS!


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought Omega One was one of the best and no one has said they use and I just bought a 2lb bucket of it.


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

I use NLS cichlid formula, Dainichi Veggie F/X, OSI Spirulina flakes, and Omega one veggie flakes. This combo has always satisfied my fish and has helped them maintain great health.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I have used Omega One foods, and really like them.

NLS, Dainichi and Hikari are all good foods.

I used the HBH Cichlid Attack until the recall a while back, and really like that as well. I always use HBH Veggie flake.

Kim


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

recall!!! please go on kim...


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

NLS hands down... :zz:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It was a sticky in this folder for quite some time, I think it was about a year ago???

Right after all the dog and cat foods were recalled...

I can't remember why. I took mine back to the LFS and got a full refund, meant to lay off using it for awhile and just never picked up anymore. But, with a new lot, I wouldn't hesitate to use it now.

Kim


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

Kim is right.

HBH recalled all the "cichlid attack" or "cichlid frenzy" whatever it was called. Commonly found at PETCO and other LFS. I've never used it since. It was a tie-in to some additivie that was also in the dogfoods and catfoods recalled.

Everyone swears by NLS - I prefer Dainichi, especially if you have peacocks. I find that their color enhancing qualities are better then NLS - but that is just my humble opinion.

As for Hikari - I have no experience with that product.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

harriw said:


> Does anyone else use TetraCichlid Mini Granules (or sticks)? My Mbuna have always loved this stuff, but it doesn't appear to be spirulina based (though there is algae meal). I pre-soak it in an effort to keep them from eating dry food and getting bloat (not sure how much this really helps, but I read it in the reviews section and figured it couldn't hurt, and doesn't take any extra effort really). Am I feeding my :fish: junkfood?
> 
> -Bill


I know its an old thread but i wanted to bring something up regarding this if its Ethoxyquin (preservative) your refering to. Its not just tetra that has that most fish food brands contain it if not all that are carried in fish stores. I don't know how it affects fish but there are many articles that can be found on the net regarding dogs and differant forms of cancer. Any body else have any input on this? I"ve seen tetra, wardley, nutrafin, NLS, hikari, and ocean nutrition contain this preservative. Any other brands I haven't looked at. Maybe i'm wrong or its such a low amount in fish food that doesn't really make a differance.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope I'm not hijacking, but I'm curious to know if HBH is a regional brand. I recently asked about a good spirulina flake and Kim and others recommended the HBH veggie. I looked in 3 chain stores and 4 LFS's and couldn't find ANY HBH brand foods in any of them. FWIW I'm in Northern California.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

eagl97 said:


> I thought Omega One was one of the best and no one has said they use and I just bought a 2lb bucket of it.


I like their cichlid flakes for my fry and ill fish and the veggie rounds for plecos but I use Dainichi because it's best imo.

~Ed


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

bma57 said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking, but I'm curious to know if HBH is a regional brand. I recently asked about a good spirulina flake and Kim and others recommended the HBH veggie. I looked in 3 chain stores and 4 LFS's and couldn't find ANY HBH brand foods in any of them. FWIW I'm in Northern California.


Check this out listing of stores that carry their brands in california.

http://www.hbhnet.com/store/store1.html#


----------



## daywalker7 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm feeding my mbuna NLS and this stuff, they definitely preferred the NLS. Anyone tried this combo before???
The NLS site swears that you must use NLS exclusively for best result.


----------

